# Hereford to Hay-on-Wye - Sat 3rd Sept



## DrSquirrel (12 Jul 2011)

A few of us are looking at doing a ride from Hereford to Hay-on-Wye with a quick jaunt up Gospel Pass.

Around 50 miles or so, starting at 10am if possible. The route is lumpy, around 1500ft climb to Hay (and same in reverse) but another 1000ft up Gospel.

Start from the train station, all day car parking with loads of space for £1 not far away (Blackfriars Street, behind the football ground).


----------



## Banjo (12 Jul 2011)

Working the night before unfortunately. At least it saves me worrying about keeping up. 
I was told that post was put their for cyclists to hold omto while getting their breath back after climbing up from Haye on Wye


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jul 2011)

Ah thats a shame Graham this will be a good one how about I give you an early alarm call.


----------



## DrSquirrel (12 Jul 2011)

Done the climb myself - yes its sharp at one point, but after that its pretty easy considering the height


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jul 2011)

This will be a joint production between the South Wales chapter and the chatroom so it wont be fast  .

Docs in charge of the route and ill be found in the hospitality tent as usual.


----------



## E11a (12 Jul 2011)

A provisional "yes" from me. Thanks Doc


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jul 2011)

ooh 100 posts e11a  Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Jul 2011)

I'm provisionally in, if I'm not already committed to something that weekend.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Jul 2011)

Strongly tempted - currently free that Saturday.


However train times are against me. Can get there for 9:19 or 10:19, but nothing in between.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jul 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Strongly tempted - currently free that Saturday.
> 
> 
> However train times are against me. Can get there for 9:19 or 10:19, but nothing in between.




Ah Jim glad you ve joined the thread I was going to PM you to Ask if youd put the word round with the guys who usually do the CC rides up your way.


----------



## DrSquirrel (15 Jul 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Strongly tempted - currently free that Saturday.
> 
> 
> However train times are against me. Can get there for 9:19 or 10:19, but nothing in between.



If its a case of 10:20 I don't see why we cannot start at that time.

And waiting 40 minutes on the 9:20 isn't that bad, im sure others would turn up before 10 too...


----------



## Sapper (16 Jul 2011)

Hi Doc

Tempting, as i will need some hill practice

Adrian


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Jul 2011)

Hope the ride went well guys and gals


----------



## DrSquirrel (16 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Hope the ride went well guys and gals



Not happened yet...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Jul 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Not happened yet...



Soz just noticed the date lol. I may well come along. Pencil me in as a provisional yes.


----------



## DrSquirrel (16 Jul 2011)

.


----------



## deaksie (17 Jul 2011)

honestly sapper, get yourself there, you will be fine!



Sapper said:


> Hi Doc
> 
> Tempting, as i will need some hill practice
> 
> Adrian


----------



## deaksie (17 Jul 2011)

I will be there - looking forward to it!!!!!!


----------



## deaksie (17 Jul 2011)

haven';t done it yet Angel, can you make it? not far from wales?



Angelfishsolo said:


> Hope the ride went well guys and gals


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

Should be a good one. Hope I don't slow you down too much!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Jul 2011)

You almost certainly won't be slowing me down ...  
I'll have been at work all night beforehand too, so might be a bit frazzled.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Jul 2011)

A genteel ride thru the countryside could be just the ticket then


----------



## lukesdad (23 Jul 2011)

Mmm Deaksie is bringing cake.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Jul 2011)

OK, got approval from wife, so is now strongly pencilled in.


----------



## DrSquirrel (25 Jul 2011)

Strongly pencilled in?


----------



## Banjo (30 Jul 2011)

Got some ducking and diving to do re swapping shifts at work yet but hoping to make it for this one now.

Do we have a list of riders yet?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Jul 2011)

Banjo said:


> Got some ducking and diving to do re swapping shifts at work yet but hoping to make it for this one now.
> 
> Do we have a list of riders yet?


That is great news


----------



## Banjo (30 Jul 2011)

Cheers Dave . You have cheered me up


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Jul 2011)

Banjo said:


> Cheers Dave . You have cheered me up


I'm glad about that.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jul 2011)

Banjo said:


> Got some ducking and diving to do re swapping shifts at work yet but hoping to make it for this one now.
> 
> Do we have a list of riders yet?



Ill be there! Who else do you need ?


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2011)

At the present it looks like this;

DRSquirrel
Deaksie
Rhythmthief
Mr Paul
BrumJim + 1
Angelfishsolo
E11a
Sapper ?
Banjo
Lukesdad

Anyone Ive missed ?


----------



## BrumJim (31 Jul 2011)

Yes, have invited my friend Tomonori, if that's OK?


----------



## Banjo (31 Jul 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Yes, have invited my friend Tomonori, if that's OK?




The more the merrier I should think Jim. Done any Audaxes lately?


----------



## BrumJim (31 Jul 2011)

No. Not the same without you! Did a Sportive in April, but am training for 1/2 marathon, so that is getting my energies at the moment.


----------



## Banjo (31 Jul 2011)

Good Luck with the half Marathon. Would like to get back into running but every time I try I end up pulling muscles etc so am happy to stay on the bike now. I have done about half a dozen Audaxes since doing the Snowdrop with you ,still havent found any cake to match the Cafe by the river though(was it Evesham?) .


----------



## BrumJim (31 Jul 2011)

There was something special in that Coffee cake. Good job the audax didn't end with a urine test!


----------



## Banjo (31 Jul 2011)

BrumJim said:


> There was something special in that Coffee cake. Good job the audax didn't end with a urine test!



That would be taking the pi$$.. Ok I,ll get me coat.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Aug 2011)

Fine Brum jim ill add him to the list


----------



## deaksie (9 Aug 2011)

can someone bring a big rucksack for all the cake?


----------



## mickle (9 Aug 2011)

Dead jealous, I a Herefordian. My favourite part of the world for riding a bike too. Barstewards.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Aug 2011)

deaksie said:


> can someone bring a big rucksack for all the cake?



I will if I remember. I am trying to get away from the camelbak on the roadbike


----------



## DrSquirrel (9 Aug 2011)

I will be using my beam rack and rack bag to carry this (if not I will just leave it). Anyone that wants to leave kit because they are using a train etc can leave it in my car.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Aug 2011)

I'll probably have a rack pack.


----------



## lukesdad (9 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I will be using my beam rack and rack bag to carry this (if not I will just leave it). Anyone that wants to leave kit because they are using a train etc can leave it in my car.




Can I leave the wife and kids in it ?


----------



## lukesdad (12 Aug 2011)

DRSquirrel
Deaksie
Rhythmthief
MrPaul
BrumJim +1
Angelfishsolo
E11a
Sapper
Banjo
TrickyDicky
Lukesdad.

Tricky s train gets in at 10.20 so we ll get underway as soon as he joins up, if thats OK with all.


----------



## DrSquirrel (12 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> DRSquirrel
> Deaksie
> Rhythmthief
> MrPaul
> ...




TD has a 3 minute connection at BHM to get a train that arrives at 9:20 - its only if he cannot get this he will get in at 10:20.

Obviously if he is early we won't be leaving until everyone turns up!


----------



## lukesdad (12 Aug 2011)

Thank you for the clarification DS. The difference between the condemned man ate a hearty breakfast or not as the case maybe.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> TD has a 3 minute connection at BHM to get a train that arrives at 9:20 - its only if he cannot get this he will get in at 10:20.
> 
> Obviously if he is early we won't be leaving until everyone turns up!



You mean we will have to wait for someone!!!!!  (it's usually me)


----------



## BrumJim (12 Aug 2011)

I think I'll get there for 9:20 and have a hearty breakfast whilst waiting.

Any recommendations? Morrison's is just nearby, but there is a bus station café that gets a good review on t'internet. Pumpkin on the Station - I have a bite card for 20% discount there, so is this an option too?


----------



## DrSquirrel (12 Aug 2011)

Cafe in the station sucks (well it did 5 years ago the last time I used it)

Could just go to the burger van up at B&Q, yum (infact I might do so myself!)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Aug 2011)

I'll probably have breakfast before I leave the house and just grab a snack when I'm there.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Cafe in the station sucks (well it did 5 years ago the last time I used it)
> 
> Could just go to the burger van up at B&Q, yum (infact I might do so myself!)




If its with onions you can damned well ride at the back...second thoughts thats no good we won t know where we going


----------



## DrSquirrel (12 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> If its with onions you can damned well ride at the back...second thoughts thats no good we won t know where we going



That makes 2 of us! 

(I don't like onions btw... )


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Aug 2011)

The bus station caff is pretty good, but the best caff in Hereford - by some distance - is round the back of the Green Dragon hotel, just off the big square in the centre and is called Flying Monkey cafe (honest, it is). It's not cheap, but the food is excellent.


----------



## Glover Fan (13 Aug 2011)

Hope you guys all have a good ride, i'll be testing out the Gospel 2 weeks before with the club, going to do the route used by the Gospel Pass Audax from Chepstow.


----------



## Banjo (14 Aug 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Hope you guys all have a good ride, i'll be testing out the Gospel 2 weeks before with the club, going to do the route used by the Gospel Pass Audax from Chepstow.




Did the Gospel Pass 150 audax (its 160 really) earlier this year, really enjoyed it . The descent from the top of Gospel pass down to Abergavenny is amazing, just goes on and on. Take your camera. 

Link to the Audax route My link


----------



## DrSquirrel (14 Aug 2011)

The decent do Aber is good because its long and down - but I dont like how narrow, closed in and wet/muddy it is even if its a good day. It is also (despite the above) a very good return climb - its a long one but its fast


----------



## pubrunner (16 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> A *genteel* ride thru the countryside could be just the ticket then





lukesdad said:


> This will be a joint production between the South Wales chapter and the chatroom *so it wont be fast*  .



I'm interested in this ride - what kind of pace will it be ? (In reality)

(I wouldn't want to keep others waiting)


----------



## lukesdad (16 Aug 2011)

The pace will be as fast as the slowest rider pub runner you wont keep anybody waiting. Its social.


----------



## pubrunner (16 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> The pace will be as fast as the slowest rider pub runner you wont keep anybody waiting. Its social.



Okay then, bung my name on the list, please.


----------



## Glover Fan (16 Aug 2011)

Banjo said:


> Did the Gospel Pass 150 audax (its 160 really) earlier this year, really enjoyed it . The descent from the top of Gospel pass down to Abergavenny is amazing, just goes on and on. Take your camera.
> 
> Link to the Audax route My link


Cheers for that, it is the route we shall be doing. Only difference is that we are starting across the bridge in Thornbury, so will end up being nearly 200km!


----------



## pubrunner (17 Aug 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Okay then, bung my name on the list, please.



Can you also add the name of my brother in law (Rob) to the list, please.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel

Rhythmthief

MrPaul

Brumjim +1

Angelfishsolo

E11a

Sapper

Banjo

Trickydicky

Pubrunner +1

al-fresco

Lukesdad


----------



## pubrunner (19 Aug 2011)

oopswrongemail said:


> Hmm, i might come depending how much train tickets are on payday.



Sadly, in the region where I live, there don't ever appear to be  (or have been) any CC Rides. To take part in any CC run, I have to travel a fair way.

I've done only one CC Run; it was in Yorkshire and organised (very efficiently) by ColinJ. I had a great time !

Since Hereford is 'only' 70 miles away, this feels as if it's on my doorstep.

Frankly, the main difficulty of any ride, is getting to the starting point on time. In which region do you live ? It _might_ be the case that another CCer can give you a lift. (If North of Hereford, I may possibly give you a lift)

If you do this ride, I'm sure that you'd be pleased that you decided to do it.

Stop 'faffing about' and get your name down !


----------



## lukesdad (19 Aug 2011)

oopswrongemail said:


> Hmm, i might come depending how much train tickets are on payday.




Where are you ?


----------



## al-fresco (20 Aug 2011)

Add me to the list please - then Pubrunner can rest easy that it'll be me, not him, that's holding everyone up.


----------



## lukesdad (20 Aug 2011)

al-fresco said:


> Add me to the list please - then Pubrunner can rest easy that it'll be me, not him, that's holding everyone up.




Done


----------



## Banjo (21 Aug 2011)

al-fresco said:


> Add me to the list please - then Pubrunner can rest easy that it'll be me, not him, that's holding everyone up.



Dont worry the tail end charly position could be hotly contested


----------



## Glover Fan (21 Aug 2011)

Hope you all have a good ride. Do not underestimate the gospel. I did, but I did manage it all the way up.


----------



## DrSquirrel (21 Aug 2011)

Banjo said:


> Dont worry the tail end charly position could be hotly contested



Don't worry, as I try and keep a good 18mph average pace... everyone will be tail end charlies!


----------



## lukesdad (21 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Don't worry, as I try and keep a good 18mph average pace... everyone will be tail end charlies!




When he s going downhill


----------



## BrumJim (25 Aug 2011)

Was feeling quietly confident about not embarassing myself, given the recent dash for the bottom of the climbing league table. Until I remembered that I haven't attacked a decent elevation for over a month.

Oh, well.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Aug 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Was feeling quietly confident about not embarassing myself, given the recent dash for the bottom of the climbing league table. Until I remembered that I haven't attacked a decent elevation for over a month.
> 
> Oh, well.



Jim have no fear I shall be there so you have nothing to worry about


----------



## pubrunner (25 Aug 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Hope you all have a good ride. Do not underestimate the gospel. I did, but I did manage it all the way up.



What gearing were you using ?

Just how steep is Gospel ? (I'm not sure if I could 'get by' on 34 X 25 or go for a bike with 34 X 28)


----------



## pubrunner (25 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Jim have no fear I shall be there so you have nothing to worry about



I'll be there too


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Aug 2011)

pubrunner said:


> I'll be there too



My lowest gear is a 39 - 28. Should be fun


----------



## Glover Fan (25 Aug 2011)

I was on a 34 x 27.

To be honest looking back I'm not sure why I struggled. It is a hard hill but it never really got over a 1:5 incline, I think what makes it tough is the lack of consistency in steepness so it is hard to get a decent rhythm going.

I wouldn't use my experience as a barometer, I had already cycled 65 hilly miles, had cramp on the way up and was still knackered from an all night 100 mile ride the week before. I also was nursing 2 mechanicals. Normally I think I would have found it easily doable without too much effort. I just wasn't expecting such a steep climb so early on in the climb.


----------



## pubrunner (25 Aug 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> I was on a 34 x 27.
> 
> To be honest looking back I'm not sure why I struggled. It is a hard hill but it never really got over a 1:5 incline, I think what makes it tough is the lack of consistency in steepness so it is hard to get a decent rhythm going.
> 
> I wouldn't use my experience as a barometer, I had already cycled 65 hilly miles, had cramp on the way up and was still knackered from an all night 100 mile ride the week before. I also was nursing 2 mechanicals. Normally I think I would have found it easily doable without too much effort. I just wasn't expecting such a steep climb so early on in the climb.



Cheers for the info., GF.  

Having read what you have to say, I'm going to try it with 34 X 25; after all, Angelfishsolo is going to be using 39 X 28 - which is slightly higher gearing.

We'll give the gory details after the ride.


----------



## DrSquirrel (25 Aug 2011)

Last time I did it I had 30x27 avaliable but have no idea what I used. Its only really sharp in one place anyway. And I had to slow for a car which was the biggest pain really (I ended up toppling into the very soft fern trying to track stand on a hill).

If you can't make it just wait at the turn off half way up - did I say that there is no reaosn to go to the top other than to do it for the sake of it?


----------



## al-fresco (25 Aug 2011)

pubrunner said:


> What gearing were you using ?
> 
> Just how steep is Gospel ? (I'm not sure if I could 'get by' on 34 X 25 or go for a bike with 34 X 28)



Not fair - my lowest is 36 X 25. Right, that does it - I'm putting road tyres on!


----------



## lukesdad (26 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Last time I did it I had 30x27 avaliable but have no idea what I used. Its only really sharp in one place anyway. And I had to slow for a car which was the biggest pain really (I ended up toppling into the very soft fern trying to track stand on a hill).
> 
> If you can't make it just wait at the turn off half way up - did I say that there is no reaosn to go to the top other than to do it for the sake of it?




If anybody waits at the turn, no worries I ll keep you company


----------



## DrSquirrel (26 Aug 2011)

Okay quick update.


Meeting place is at the train station here - http://maps.google.c...ilway%20Station

You can park there, or park all day for £1 here - http://maps.google.c...c=6&mra=ls&z=16

Route from that parking to the station is here - I would prefer to go the back way over the train bridge. The car park has 2 exits, this is the top one, the bottom one joins the same route http://maps.google.c...z=15&via=1&z=16


I will pop over there just before we leave to check (hang around the main gates if you are waiting), and might even do so earlier if anyone wants rounding up. If you want a number just PM me for it.


If you have any kit you bought on the train and want it dumped in a car, ask someone when you turn up, I am happy to do so and im sure others are too.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Okay quick update.
> 
> 
> Meeting place is at the train station here - http://maps.google.c...ilway%20Station
> ...


Can't PM from phone. Could you PM me your number and I will txt you with mine.
Thanks for all the info btw


----------



## lukesdad (26 Aug 2011)

Im thinking of starting in Aber, wasn t going to mention it as was not going to decide untill sat. Not done much riding in last couple of months so legs will probably need the warm up.

If anybody else fancies it let me know.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Aug 2011)

ooops sorry DS deleted your number from phone by mistake.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Im thinking of starting in Aber, wasn t going to mention it as was not going to decide untill sat. Not done much riding in last couple of months so legs will probably need the warm up.
> 
> If anybody else fancies it let me know.


How long would that make the ride?


----------



## lukesdad (26 Aug 2011)

Close to a hundred as damn it


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Close to a hundred as damn it


Will give it some thought


----------



## lukesdad (26 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Im thinking of starting in Aber, wasn t going to mention it as was not going to decide untill sat. Not done much riding in last couple of months so legs will probably need the warm up.
> 
> If anybody else fancies it let me know.




Graham ?


----------



## Banjo (27 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Graham ?



Given it some thought, see U in Hereford  50 miler with a hill will be plenty for me.

Has it been decided exactly where in Hereford we are meeting?


----------



## DrSquirrel (27 Aug 2011)

I've had a problem last night doing a 100 miler a tnight, my rear mech is ****ed and I snapped a cable. I should have another rear mech in time, and hopefully I can get the end of the cable out of the shifter - but its in there good and proper! 





Banjo said:


> Given it some thought, see U in Hereford  50 miler with a hill will be plenty for me.
> 
> Has it been decided exactly where in Hereford we are meeting?



Yes, in the main post and my last post


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I've had a problem last night doing a 100 miler a tnight, my rear mech is ****ed and I snapped a cable. I should have another rear mech in time, and hopefully I can get the end of the cable out of the shifter - but its in there good and proper!



_*
Bugger!!!*_


----------



## Banjo (27 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I've had a problem last night doing a 100 miler a tnight, my rear mech is ****ed and I snapped a cable. I should have another rear mech in time, and hopefully I can get the end of the cable out of the shifter - but its in there good and proper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good Luck getting the bike going. I was lucky when I broke a cable off at the nipple in the shifter it fell out with a bit of a shake upside down.

Re meeting up, there was talk of those getting there early meeting for breakfast somewhere. I will probably go to Morrisons first then see you guys at the Rail station. 

PS if you cant get bike going in time I could bring my Trek Valencia Hybrid up, It has Bontrager racelights on and is surprisingly quick for a hybrid 28/28 bottom gear will get you up anything. I am 5 10 seat post is about 3/4 up so would probably do 5ft 6 to 6 ft at a push.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Im thinking of starting in Aber, wasn t going to mention it as was not going to decide untill sat. Not done much riding in last couple of months so legs will probably need the warm up.
> 
> If anybody else fancies it let me know.



What time will you be starting out? The idea is sounding appealing but I need to work out logistics.


----------



## DrSquirrel (27 Aug 2011)

The mech and cable are unrelated. Mech was doing fine in the last few races after I decided a last ditch attempt to straighten it with the thought of buying a new one. But since it was fine in the races I kept up with it, and then it started to struggle on slight hills - going into full auto mode.


I'm 5'9" so it should fit me - and will keep it in mind, but obviously would prefer my own, if I can decide on a med/long cage I should have one in time to fit it. I have the fixed but gearing to get up the hill will make even flat speed cadence a bit crap for the distance.


----------



## DrSquirrel (27 Aug 2011)

Managed to get the end out of my shifter, assuming the mech gets here on time im all okay 


As for getting brekkie before the start - thats up to your own induvidual want as im sure there will be multiple preferences. Just be at the station for 10. If you confirm you are coming and you haven't turned up we will probably wait for you - but if you don't confirm be on time!


----------



## Banjo (28 Aug 2011)

Good Luck with the mech. If you need the Trek just let me know the day before so I can put the carrier on the car.


My plan is Morrisons Cafe at 0920 Hereford Station 10 am. 

I could take one extra person and their bike if anyone wants a lift from the Barry/ Cardiff area.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Aug 2011)

I'll be at the station for 10:00am. The 100 miler does sound fun but as I don't know the route I will stick the the 50(ish) miler for this one


----------



## BrumJim (28 Aug 2011)

I'll be arriving at 9:20, so will try and meet up with Banjo, at least. Outside Morrisons?

In terms of breakfast, was wondering about the coach station café recommendation instead?


----------



## Banjo (29 Aug 2011)

BrumJim said:


> I'll be arriving at 9:20, so will try and meet up with Banjo, at least. Outside Morrisons?
> 
> In terms of breakfast, was wondering about the coach station café recommendation instead?




Im easy , see U at coach station cafe about 0920 then ? Coffee cake eggs and beans should do it


----------



## lukesdad (30 Aug 2011)

Banjo said:


> Im easy , see U at coach station cafe about 0920 then ? Coffee cake eggs and beans should do it



Another one not to ride behind !


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1460373"]
Jim will be used to me saying this, but I'm reluctantly going to have to drop out. I've taken on some duty over the weekend so can't stray too far. Plus I was out last Saturday and am away the following weekend and don't want to forget what my family looks like.

I dunno whether I'm more upset at the fact that I'm not going to meet some of you lovely people for the first time (which to be honest I was looking forward to), or that I can't now spend all day badgering a load of cyclists into buying my Pompino.
[/quote]

That's a shame mate. Still work and family have to come first.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 Aug 2011)

Banjo said:


> Good Luck with the mech. If you need the Trek just let me know the day before so I can put the carrier on the car.
> 
> 
> My plan is Morrisons Cafe at 0920 Hereford Station 10 am.
> ...



Don't go to Morrison's cafe, it'll be a massive disappointment. Ride around to Aubrey Street (around 5 minutes' pedalling) and go to Flying Monkey cafe instead. Much, much better and considerably less depressing.

Not sure I'll be able to make this ride now, sadly ... expect me if you see me, but don't wait around if I'm not there by 10.


----------



## BrumJim (30 Aug 2011)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Don't go to Morrison's cafe, it'll be a massive disappointment. Ride around to Aubrey Street (around 5 minutes' pedalling) and go to Flying Monkey cafe instead. Much, much better and considerably less depressing.



Is it open at 9:00? Happy Cow healthy eating guide suggests not.


----------



## BrumJim (30 Aug 2011)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Not sure I'll be able to make this ride now, sadly ... expect me if you see me, but don't wait around if I'm not there by 10.



Possibly not coming? Company and weather look to be great on Saturday.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 Aug 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Is it open at 9:00? Happy Cow healthy eating guide suggests not.



Good point. I'm not sure.


----------



## Banjo (30 Aug 2011)

Just Googled the flying monkey, its listed as a Vegetarian Cafe. Is that still correct?

My link


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 Aug 2011)

I would never be so mean as to knowingly recommend a vegetarian cafe to those looking for a fry up. It certainly wasn't veggie when I went in for breakfast a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BrumJim (30 Aug 2011)

Serves meat too according to this.


----------



## Banjo (30 Aug 2011)

Had me worried for a minute :-)


----------



## lukesdad (31 Aug 2011)

You can never rely on the Mods


----------



## DrSquirrel (31 Aug 2011)

Did anyone actually try and call to find out the opening time?


Well I did (you lazy gits) and its a mobile number of the previous owner that hasn't run it for a year or so  Another site though lists opening times as 8 to 5 mon-sat...


----------



## lukesdad (1 Sep 2011)

So the lineup as I understand it is ;

DRS
Brum jim 
AFS
T Dicky
Banjo
P Runner +1
Al-Fresco
LD
Sapper

Havn t seen Sapper check in for a while so not sure about him.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Sep 2011)

Just me, I'm afraid. My friend has pulled out.

Tempted to try the famous Flying Monkey Café for breakfast on Saturday. If I can find it, that is!


----------



## lukesdad (1 Sep 2011)

I will amend Jim ta.


----------



## Banjo (1 Sep 2011)

I will give it a go. Its in Aubrey st near the cathedral. There's a map on one of the links in a previous post. If its not open bus station or morrisons not far away. I will aim to be in Flying Monkey cafe about 0920.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Sep 2011)

not 09 19 or 09 21 then ?


----------



## lukesdad (1 Sep 2011)

If Im there early enough I shall try to join you 2 stog muffins.


----------



## Sapper (1 Sep 2011)

Sorry all for being so quiet..

I am able to attend this ride on Saturday (if invited still?)

I will be staying with relatives Friday night in Monmothshire and Mrs Sapper will drive me up to Hereford on Saturday, I assume this is feasible....

Where exactly will the ride finish and at what time?

Will PM the doc personally

Adrian


----------



## pubrunner (1 Sep 2011)

al-fresco said:


> Add me to the list please - then Pubrunner can rest easy that *it'll be me, not him, that's holding everyone up*.



Just like you held me up last Saturday morning ? . . . . . . . Not !


----------



## pubrunner (1 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Mech was doing fine in the *last few races*
> 
> But since it was fine *in the races* I kept up with it, and then it started to struggle on slight hills - going into full auto mode.



EEk, I might be out of my depth - I'm a little concerned that I will be cycling with someone who races  - my usual cycling company is either (younger) family members or friends who like to make frequent pub stops.



DrSquirrel said:


> I have the fixed but gearing to get up the hill will make even flat speed cadence a bit crap for the distance.



I think you'll be fine with the fixed  .


----------



## lukesdad (1 Sep 2011)

Frequent pub stops ? Youll be fine.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Frequent pub stops ? Youll be fine.



Please tell me that is a joke!


----------



## Banjo (1 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Sorry all for being so quiet..
> 
> I am able to attend this ride on Saturday (if invited still?)
> 
> ...



Hi Sapper. You dont need an invite open to all cc ers. Doc Squirrel is setting the rouite but it starts / finishes at Hereford Train Station at 10 am finishes when we get back which is impossible to say exactly but I would say between 2 and 3 would be a good guess depending on how many / how long the cafe/ pub stops (if any). 

Pub runner dont be put off its a social ride so noone gets left behind ,even me  

And my new (used off ebay) Dragon Ride Jersey arrived today so will be getting its maiden voyage on saturday.Well pleased.


----------



## DrSquirrel (1 Sep 2011)

I don't know when we will finish it all depends on the speed of the riders  I would guess that we would do the 50ish miles in 5 hours max moving, and possibly overall.

You could always call the other half at a set distance from the end point, its not illegaly to talk whilst riding did you know? 




pubrunner said:


> EEk, I might be out of my depth - I'm a little concerned that I will be cycling with someone who races  - my usual cycling company is either (younger) family members or friends who like to make frequent pub stops.
> 
> 
> I think you'll be fine with the fixed  .



Nah im not that fast, though I have just done a HC on the fixed, average 10% over 1.25miles 39x15 pain (others were doing it 39x25 or whatever their top on their gears were... pansy!).


----------



## Banjo (1 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I don't know when we will finish it all depends on the speed of the riders  I would guess that we would do the 50ish miles in 5 hours max moving, and possibly overall.
> 
> You could always call the other half at a set distance from the end point, its not illegaly to talk whilst riding did you know?
> 
> ...



Thats nothing, I rode home from work yesterday after a 13 hour night shift with 30 odd pounds of cooking apples spread around the 4 panniers


----------



## lukesdad (1 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> Thats nothing, I rode home from work yesterday after a 13 hour night shift with 30 odd pounds of cooking apples spread around the 4 panniers




Banjo s been scrumping again


----------



## lukesdad (1 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Please tell me that is a joke!




Its a joke


----------



## Sapper (2 Sep 2011)

deaksie said:


> I will be there - looking forward to it!!!!!!



Deaksie,

I see you are not on the list any more


----------



## DrSquirrel (2 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Deaksie,
> 
> I see you are not on the list any more



MTB in the US Rockies is too good for us lot...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Its a joke



Cheers


----------



## Rhythm Thief (2 Sep 2011)

Definitely won't be there now.  I was hoping to make it over for breakfast but I'm not even going to get chance to do that.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Sep 2011)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Definitely won't be there now.  I was hoping to make it over for breakfast but I'm not even going to get chance to do that.



That's a shame


----------



## Sapper (2 Sep 2011)

About to drive to Monmouth shire

See you all tomorrow


----------



## lukesdad (3 Sep 2011)

about to set off see you later chaps.


----------



## DrSquirrel (3 Sep 2011)

1 Home 9 to go...

Turn out of 10 today, good weather - little misty up on gospel but warm and not so much wind.

I clocked 58 miles, not including stuff around town.



What hills?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> 1 Home 9 to go...
> 
> Turn out of 10 today, good weather - little misty up on gospel but warm and not so much wind.
> 
> ...



Got home at about 6:50pm. Thanks for a great day mate. Hope too see you and the others again soon


----------



## DrSquirrel (3 Sep 2011)

I think we're all pretty lucky - I was waiting around with BrumJim and TrickyDicky at the station and it just started to rain slightly as I left back for my car.

Poor lukesdad and sapper riding back "home" 



1 snapped chain (BrumJim) and 2 punctures (TrickyDicky, Al-Fresco) near each other didn't really dampen the spirits either.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I think we're all pretty lucky - I was waiting around with BrumJim and TrickyDicky at the station and it just started to rain slightly as I left back for my car.
> 
> Poor lukesdad and sapper riding back "home"



Well LD is a machine and sapper is in training so they are excused  I thought I saw LD riding towards the car park as I was leaving but I could have been wrong?!


----------



## DrSquirrel (3 Sep 2011)

He would have taken a different route unless he went wrong.


Who wants some pics?
http://photobucket.com/ccherefordhay3rdsept2011


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> He would have taken a different route unless he went wrong.



I hope it wasn't him. Do you have his number?


----------



## DrSquirrel (3 Sep 2011)

He has mine, im sure he would have called... and he has maps anyway. It's not hard getting out of town following the signs for Rhayader.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> He has mine, im sure he would have called... and he has maps anyway. It's not hard getting out of town following the signs for Rhayader.



Yes, fair enough


----------



## Banjo (3 Sep 2011)

3 In 7 to go  Great day out Doc S thanks for organizing it . Bonus that the weather was kind to us. 

Excuse poor quality of phone pics, Hopefully someone else will have some better ones.










































I really enjoyed the company today. Cheers guys


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> 3 In 7 to go  Great day out Doc S thanks for organizing it . Bonus that the weather was kind to us.
> 
> Excuse poor quality of phone pics, Hopefully someone else will have some better ones.
> 
> ...



Ditto on the enjoyment and some great photos. I am uploading a few I took into a gallery now.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Sep 2011)

A few pictures from today's' ride from Hereford to Hay on wye and back (inc the Gospel Pass)


----------



## BrumJim (3 Sep 2011)

That was easy peasy. Hardly worth getting out of bed for. Call that a ride?


----------



## BrumJim (3 Sep 2011)

And a few pictures from me:







And reaching Wales:


----------



## lukesdad (3 Sep 2011)

Yep safely home got a bit of a soaking. Didn t help riding past where the car was parked up derr.



Can t praise our intrepid leader enough what a route !!! The man s a machine going up those hills. Mind you he s got 20 years on most of us   



Anybody heard from the Shropshire posse ?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Yep safely home got a bit of a soaking. Didn t help riding past where the car was parked up derr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What time did you make it home?

Dr S is a machine I agree!!

Only contact from anyone are the replies on this thread.


----------



## al-fresco (4 Sep 2011)

The Shropshire contingent got home just after 7pm - thanks to everyone for a great day and many thanks to Pubrunner for driving.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

al-fresco said:


> The Shropshire contingent got home just after 7pm - thanks to everyone for a great day and many thanks to Pubrunner for driving.




Great to meet you and this is a cracking photo!!. Did you manage any of me per chance?


----------



## al-fresco (4 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Great to meet you and this is a cracking photo!!. Did you manage any of me per chance?



Funny you should ask!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

al-fresco said:


> Funny you should ask!




Wow you do have some skills my good man  Thanks very much indeed .
May I use these on my Facebook page? I will of course credit you


----------



## al-fresco (4 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Wow you do have some skills my good man  Thanks very much indeed




Yeah - unfortunately hill climbing isn't one of them though! (Glad you like the photo - pm me if you want a full size copy.)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

al-fresco said:


> Yeah - unfortunately hill climbing isn't one of them though! (Glad you like the photo - pm me if you want a full size copy.)



You did well. Those hills killed me as well and I have at least 15 years on you.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> What time did you make it home?
> 
> Dr S is a machine I agree!!
> 
> Only contact from anyone are the replies on this thread.




Just after 9, Great to meet you all. Might see if we can get that Rhayader organized sometime in Oct. I f we have a nice month, just might be at a bit short notice. See if we can get some of the usual suspects there.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Just after 9, Great to meet you all. Might see if we can get that Rhayder organized sometime in Oct. I f we have a nice month, just might be at a bit short notice. See if we can get some of the usual suspects there.



You had a long day then!! 

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Sapper (4 Sep 2011)

Afternoon all...

Managed to get up the hill out of Hereford with out stopping, but the A466 upto Welsh Newton proved too much.

With the rain coming in, legs aching and running late for dinner, Mrs Sapper picked me up with about 5 miles to go!!

Total ride was about 68 miles.

Here is the garmin connect page..

http://connect.garmi...ivity/111814102 

Alfresco great pics what software did you use to achieve that effect?

Would love a copy of the one with me

Adrian


----------



## lukesdad (4 Sep 2011)

Good going sapper, enough hills for the training program I hope.

In hindsight I think the 39/25 was a bit of mistake on my part. Havn t struggled like that for a long time. The beer and titbits don t help mind  Time for the commute to start up again in the Autumn me thinks. I ll have another beer and weigh up the pros and cons


----------



## BrumJim (4 Sep 2011)

Had a great day out on Saturday - still grinning about it!


al-fresco said:


> Funny you should ask!



Love this photo - even better than you can't see the Allen Key - its an Ikea Flatpack tool special!


----------



## DrSquirrel (5 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Good going sapper, enough hills for the training program I hope.
> 
> In hindsight I think the 39/25 was a bit of mistake on my part. Havn t struggled like that for a long time. The beer and titbits don t help mind  Time for the commute to start up again in the Autumn me thinks. I ll have another beer and weigh up the pros and cons



You will be glad to know I stuck to 39t going up the start of gospel until I stopped to take pictures on the mound - not so many red faces coming up the hill which must have been a good sign


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> You will be glad to know I stuck to 39t going up the start of gospel until I stopped to take pictures on the mound - not so many red faces coming up the hill which must have been a good sign



My smallest ring was a 39t . That hill was so worth it though. I will have to do it when the weather is better


----------



## lukesdad (5 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> You will be glad to know I stuck to 39t going up the start of gospel until I stopped to take pictures on the mound - not so many red faces coming up the hill which must have been a good sign




I think every body enjoyed the spur up Gospel good idea to put it in. I think it was the one straight after that caught us out.  Ive never done Gospel that way before, Ive allways come over from Aber way.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Sep 2011)

This is the route Im thinking of for October.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/693504

The surfaces are really good spectacular scenery, and a lovely decent down the Elan valley to finnish.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> This is the route Im thinking of for October.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/693504
> 
> The surfaces are really good spectacular scenery, and a lovely decent down the Elan valley to finnish.



That looks amazing. Will do my best to be there


----------



## DrSquirrel (5 Sep 2011)

I love the little route diversion in Llanidloes 

Otherwise im up for it, 10,000ft...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I love the little route diversion in Llanidloes
> 
> Otherwise im up for it, 10,000ft...



Oh yes I just noticed that diversion. Any reason for that LD?


----------



## lukesdad (5 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I love the little route diversion in Llanidloes
> 
> Otherwise im up for it, 10,000ft...



Could be my useless plotting DS but I seem to remember a little diversion there.

I ll do a little research.


----------



## Banjo (5 Sep 2011)

Looks good. quite similar to Trans cambrian which sadly I heard has been cancelled this year.


----------



## al-fresco (5 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Alfresco great pics what software did you use to achieve that effect?
> 
> Adrian



Sorry Adrian - forgot to answer that bit - I used Adobe Lightroom - great piece of kit.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> This is the route Im thinking of for October.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/693504
> 
> The surfaces are really good spectacular scenery, and a lovely decent down the Elan valley to finnish.




Tempted if you can supply a tractor and trailer for drafting purposes at just the right time.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> Looks good. quite similar to Trans cambrian which sadly I heard has been cancelled this year.




Well spotted there, it is in fact the Trans cambrian route.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Sep 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Tempted if you can supply a tractor and trailer for drafting purposes at just the right time.




Fully loaded with spares and supllies as this route is remote. Nearest station is Builth road Jim Im sure collection of you and your bike could be arranged if needed.


----------



## DrSquirrel (5 Sep 2011)

I could also do collection of one or maybe two from stations near by as well.


----------



## PpPete (6 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> This is the route Im thinking of for October.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/693504
> 
> The surfaces are really good spectacular scenery, and a lovely decent down the Elan valley to finnish.



Looks spectacular - unfortunately October is out for me. Have to be in the USA for 10 days in the middle of the month, and need to spend some time at home both before and after that. 
If you do it again in the Spring I may be up for it.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Sep 2011)

Assuming I have access to the car and thus can make it I can do a station pick up for two (at max) as well


----------



## lukesdad (6 Sep 2011)

Looking at the weekend of the of the 15th 16 th. probably a slightly earlier start.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Looking at the weekend of the of the 15th 16 th. probably a slightly earlier start.



OK should be fine


----------



## lukesdad (6 Sep 2011)

I will start a new rides thread.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Anybody heard from the Shropshire posse ?



A grand day out !

I was up at six o’clock and drove over to Al-Fresco’s for 7.15am – Al only lives a couple of miles away. We then drove on another mile to pick up my brother-in-law (Rob).

By 7.30am, we were on our way towards Shrewsbury/Ludlow and then Hereford. It seemed odd to be travelling by car with Al-Fresco; the previous times that we’d travelled together to Shrewsbury, had been by train - to make our annual trip to the beer festival (I did it for 11 consecutive years). A lot of money spent and beer drunk  .

We amused ourselves by talking the usual kind of entertaining b*llocks that guys do  . Actually, Al did come out with some intellectual stuff, but most of what I came up with, was a load of nonsense  . Why, I even told Al & Rob the ride would be at a very easy pace  .

We met the other guys at Hereford Station – introductions were made and we immediately realised that we were in the company of like-minded individuals. The slight difference, was that they had better bikes and were far more experienced riders.

When we set off, the pace seemed brisk, to say the least. My bike didn’t even have a speedo, but I was told later, that we were doing 17/18mph. I settled down into last position and decided to bide my time – I was aware that hills couldn’t be too far away. It has to be said, Dr Squirrel & Luke’s Dad make frequent checks to ensure that all was well with the group.

From my position in the pack, I was able to make an assessment of the other riders; Dr Squirrel seemed to be an awesome cyclist. Up hill, down hill, on the flat – he could pull out a gap on the rest of us in a moment. From the start, TrickyDicky sometimes made a break and took the pace on; at times, I think that we were doing over 20mph. And all this, in the first few miles. Al Fresco commented to me, that this wasn’t what I’d told him to expect. He didn’t quite put it as ‘delicately’ as that.

Fortunately, it wasn’t too long before we came to a hill, which slowed the pace somewhat. Sapper and AngelFishSolo remarked that they didn’t like hills; I was glad that they didn’t like the hills. After all, everyone else was quicker than me on the flat & on the descents; it was only on the hills that I could get near some of them. On the flat, I couldn’t get near Sapper or Angel. 

I didn’t find the hills to be too bad; the first hill was the hardest; far more difficult than Gospel Pass (imo). Gospel Pass was long, but was perfectly manageable. There were great views on the top and it was well worth the detour.

My travelling companions coped well with the ride; I was amazed at the cadence of Al-Fresco’s pedalling, he rarely used the big chainring and was spinning like a demon all the way round. Rather irritatingly, Rob (my b-in-law) seemed to handle it all with ease. 

Luke’s Dad appeared to be a very strong & experienced cyclist and an absolute nutter (verging on suicidal pace) on the descents. I don’t know how people can go down hills like that ! Everything seemed effortless to him; I was particularly impressed on learning that he was cycling to & from the ride . . . . another 50+ miles !

It was great to be in a small group of riders, as it provided the opportunity to have a chat to all of them . . . . . . . when I could get near them, that is. BrumJim told me about his forthcoming half marathon (I expect to hear of a pb); Banjo and I decided to see which of us can get down to 12 stone in the fastest time and discussed such weighty topics as children being allowed in pubs.

Towards the end of the ride as we approached Hereford, Dr S & TrickyDicky swept past me. I decided to ‘tag along’ and I was soon doing what seemed to be an incredible pace in their slipstream. Afterwards, TD told me that we were doing over 25mph !. To some on this forum, that might not appear to be quick, but it was to me ! After less than half a mile, I had to ‘back off’; Dr S & TD vanished over the horizon – fit b*stards  .

To anyone considering doing a CC ride, I would say ‘have a go’. I had a great time, with a great bunch of guys. It is just a shame that they all live so far away  . 

Ta v. much to Dr Squirrel for organising it all - your efforts were much appreciated !


----------



## BrumJim (9 Sep 2011)

pubrunner said:


> ..... BrumJim told me about his forthcoming half marathon (I expect to hear of a pb);



pb is guaranteed. Furthest I have done before at an event is 5k!
(9.5 miles training last night, but legs stopped me from going further)


----------



## pubrunner (9 Sep 2011)

BrumJim said:


> pb is guaranteed. Furthest I have done before at an event is 5k!
> (9.5 miles training last night, but legs stopped me from going further)



You said that you'd like to get under 2 hours; I think that you'll get under 1:50 and I wouldn't be surprised if you did sub 1:45.

. . . 

Depending on careful pace judgement, of course - no sub 8 minute miles, apart from the last mile if you've anything left.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

This is so very disheartening to someone like me who just managed to make it to the top of the Gospel Pass. http://www.climbbybike.com/climb.asp?Col=Gospel-Pass&qryMountainID=7545


----------



## DrSquirrel (17 Sep 2011)

We never went all the way up to Capel y Ffin.... and that is from the other side.

http://www.climbbybike.com/climb.asp?Col=Gospel-Pass&qryMountainID=7546


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> We never went all the way up to Capel y Ffin.... and that is from the other side.
> 
> http://www.climbbybi...MountainID=7546



So was the route we took easier or harder than the one I linked to?


----------



## DrSquirrel (17 Sep 2011)

Harder if you look at the rankings, but that all depends on where you start from - of which the one starts from in Hay. Personally I call the start at the spur...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Harder if you look at the rankings, but that all depends on where you start from - of which the one starts from in Hay. Personally I call the start at the spur...



Ok that makes me feel a little better 

Just realised I posted the wrong link in the beginning. Both only get a 1 star rating though!!!!


----------



## Sapper (24 Sep 2011)

Hi all

some of you asked me to keep you injformed of my end to end ride

So started a blog for it..

http://arjenkins.blogspot.com/


----------



## pubrunner (9 Nov 2016)

Banjo said:


> Excuse poor quality of phone pics, Hopefully someone else will have some better ones.



Ha Ha ! * Over 5 years on* and I've just found a USB stick with a few photos on it - Excuse poor quality of phone pics.

Now, who are they ?

Below, on the left, @al-fresco , in the centre, @BrumJim ; so who is on the right ?






Below, on the left, @al-fresco , in the centre, @BrumJim ; so who is on the right ?






The guy sitting on the right (on the nearest table) is 'Sapper', I think the guy in the centre is 'TrickyDicky' I don't know the guy on the left. - I'm not sure if any of these are still on the forum ? Can anyone provide clarification as to their identities ?

At the other table, are CC legends @CaadX and @Banjo .






CC legends @CaadX and @Banjo .


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2016)

pubrunner said:


> The guy sitting on the right (on the nearest table) is 'Sapper', I think the guy in the centre is 'TrickyDicky' I don't know the guy on the left. - I'm not sure if any of these are still on the forum ? Can anyone provide clarification as to their identities ?
> 
> At the other table, are CC legends @CaadX and @Banjo .



Not Angelfishsolo is it?


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2016)

Drsquirrel on the first photo is my other guess. Young and hardly anything on him.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Nov 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Not Angelfishsolo is it?



Yep, it *is* Angelfishsolo.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Nov 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Drsquirrel on the first photo is my other guess. Young and hardly anything on him.



I think that you've got that one right too !


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2016)

1:46:11, in case you were interested.


----------



## Banjo (9 Nov 2016)

Blast from the past there. Memories of a grand day out.

I think this pic is the best cycling pic I have seen on cyclechat. The look on pubbies face says it all


----------



## pubrunner (9 Nov 2016)

Banjo said:


> Blast from the past there. Memories of a grand day out.



Yep, it was a great day out - only my 2nd CC ride.




Banjo said:


> I think this pic is the best cycling pic I have seen on cyclechat.



@al-fresco is a masterly photographer !

Whilst I thought that he was lying in the road, having some sort of a seizure after Gospel Pass, he was actually doing his magic with the camera.




Banjo said:


> The look on pubbies face says it all



. . . . . . . "_Where's the next pub _?"

I'd just run out of Guinness, which was a bit of p1ss-poor planning on my part.

I wouldn't mind another trip out like that - do you, @rich p or @CaadX have anything planned ?

Perhaps @al-fresco or I should organise something in these parts.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Nov 2016)

BrumJim said:


> 1:46:11, in case you were interested.



I was sure that you'd get sub 1:50.

I still think that with a bit of training, you'd get close to, or below 1:30 . . . . . . . and I remember telling you that, whilst on the ride. After all, you've got a good level of core fitness and no weight to lose - you just need to get the miles in.


----------



## al-fresco (12 Nov 2016)

Banjo said:


> Blast from the past there. Memories of a grand day out.
> 
> I think this pic is the best cycling pic I have seen on cyclechat. The look on pubbies face says it all



And proof, if it were needed, that Pubrunner doesn't shave his legs...


----------



## CaadX (22 Nov 2016)

Happy days !


----------



## CaadX (22 Nov 2016)

Not sure about the High 5 bottle mind ! Shouldn't it be black with a white top ?


----------



## ProfSquirrel (12 Mar 2018)

pubrunner said:


> I wouldn't mind another trip out like that - do you, @rich p or @CaadX have anything planned ?
> 
> Perhaps @al-fresco or I should organise something in these parts.



So who's up for doing mostly the same route later in the summer?


----------

